# Kurt machinist vise.$150.00



## Ken from ontario (Mar 17, 2020)

I usually don't post what's available for sale since most of the members are from south of the border but this looks like a great deal for those who live in or around the city of Toronto, a Kurt vise for $150 is always a great deal unless it's badly abused, so if any one up here is looking for a decent vise, here it is:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/oshawa-durham-region/kurt-machinist-vise/1492950190


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 17, 2020)

Too bad I just bought a vise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 17, 2020)

I know,  it always happens that way, you wait  for a good deal for weeks and as soon as you give up and buy new, 3 good used ones show up.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 18, 2020)

If you can get more pictures, I'd grab it at that price.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Too bad I just bought a vise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well you could always buy another mill!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 18, 2020)

Wait a second, I bought a tap and die set the last time we did the dance of the seven vises with that Bison vise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Mar 18, 2020)

I have a Kurt 6", 2 Glacern 4", and a Bison NOS 80 something...Having 2 vises that line up can be useful.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 18, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> I usually don't post what's available for sale since most of the members are from south of the border but this looks like a great deal for those who live in or around the city of Toronto, a Kurt vise for $150 is always a great deal unless it's badly abused, so if any one up here is looking for a decent vise, here it is:
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/oshawa-durham-region/kurt-machinist-vise/1492950190
> 
> ...


I would have jumped on it.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Too bad I just bought a vise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You obviously need more.  Between the vertical and horizontal mills I have 5.  Ranging in size from 3" to 8".


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 18, 2020)

I


Suzuki4evr said:


> I would have jumped on it.



I thought about it but my only motive would be  to use it,  I already have5-6 vises,  the money for it can be spent on other stuff I'd like to have .
,noticed I said I'd like to have not need to have.lol.


----------



## John O (Mar 18, 2020)

Just checked the cad$, the vise is about $110 us.
Contact the sell for more pics, if you want it I can pick it up and if the border opens before May 17 I will be going US side and can mail it from there.


----------

